
Start.hover.in - library for embedding hoverlets into a webpage with just markup - bosky101
http://start.hover.in/
======
lsb
That sounds like a nice technical achievement, but even the Snap plugin never
had the balls to _adjust the scroll position of what I was reading_.

~~~
there
i'm assuming it's a bug since it's changing the anchor of the page which is
why it adjusts the scroll position. setting the anchor also adds a page to the
history and makes the user have to click back a bunch of times just to get off
the page.

the code is probably just not returning false from the onclick handler.

on another note, why are these called "hoverlets" when they require a click to
do anything?

~~~
bosky101
since the URI is the API , there are two events possible right now.

onhover onclick

<http://onhover.hover.in/hoverlet/hover.in/crunchbase/yahoo> will trigger the
link is hovered <http://onclick.hover.in/hoverlet/hover.in/bookmarks/> will
trigger the link when clicked

the other fun hack is that that in case you have an image inside the onclick
anchor element, the event will be triggered when it is clicked since it is a
child. this works great when you want to create a badge / share this
implementation.

